# transmission cross member



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there any difference in the cross member on a 4 speed and automatic on a 66 Lemans. I have misplaced mine.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes sir, the AT and MT cross members are the same from 64-72 hardtops and coupes. Matt


----------

